# Porblem getting labels to stick onto lip balm tubes...



## awi (Dec 7, 2009)

I just made a batch of lip balm and labels to go on the tubes.  The tubes by the way are the slim stick style.  After labeling all of them I noticed that the labels were starting to come loose.  No matter how much rubbing I have done, it isn't working.  I wiped off the tubes to make sure there was no greasy residue on the.  Any suggestions as to what to do?  Should I try to apple a small piece of clear tape (such as the wide packing style tape) around the label before applying the shrink wrap?  This is so aggravating!


----------



## carolynp (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes that is what you should do. Are they coming away all the way around the tube or just in the back where the two ends meet?


----------



## carebear (Dec 7, 2009)

I wipe my tubes with a paper towel wetted with alcohol.  But still I shrink-wrap my tubes and use a shrink wrap that stays on (the top part peels off so they can open the tube)


----------



## awi (Dec 7, 2009)

carolynp said:
			
		

> Yes that is what you should do. Are they coming away all the way around the tube or just in the back where the two ends meet?



It is coming off all the way around the tube


----------



## awi (Dec 7, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I wipe my tubes with a paper towel wetted with alcohol.  But still I shrink-wrap my tubes and use a shrink wrap that stays on (the top part peels off so they can open the tube)



Great idea...shrink wrap that still covers over the label....do you mind me asking where you get it?  Do you use regular lip balm tubes or the slim style?


----------



## carebear (Dec 7, 2009)

I use these (I like the T-perf for the oval tubes I use, you don't really NEED a T-perf for round tubes).  http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Shri ... r-537.html

Also try SKS - http://www.sks-bottle.com/shrinkLIST.html
3061-64 for the slim tubes but I don't know about where the perforation is on those.


----------



## Lex87 (Dec 10, 2009)

Definitely use rubbing alcohol on your tubes after you have poured the liquid in. It may not even be that you have gotten any on the outside, some manufacturers leave a residue behind at the time of manufacturing. Are these labels you have used before ??


----------



## awi (Dec 10, 2009)

Are these labels you have used before ??[/quote]

I have not used this size before...this is my first attempt at lip balm, but the labels came from the same place I always order from.  They are permanent labels and up until now, I have never had a problem with them sticking.  I did use some alcohol on a couple of tubes later and the labels still came off.


----------



## Deb (Dec 11, 2009)

Had this problem earlier this year. I ended up spraying and spraying, no avail. Solved it by getting different labels and instead of wrapping them lenghtwise along the tube, wrapping them around so there was overlap. The glue t hen sticks to the paper and I've had nary a problem since. I use 1x2 inch labels, print them sideways.


----------



## madpiano (Jan 1, 2010)

check the label on your rubbing alcohol, most of them contain castor oil to prevent bed sores !

I use paper labels on my lipbalms and I just wipe all tubes with a clean kitchen towel after I fill them, unless I have knowingly spilled a lot. So far the labels stick just fine


----------

